# craftsman polar bear 8hp 26"



## ajensen20 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm looking to pick up this Craftsman Polar Bear for $225. I'm new to snowblowers, thing looks like a BEAST, I haven't seen anything with a double auger. It runs and has electric start.

I'm not sure of the age, am I wasting my money?

Any current pr previous owners have any feedback?

Are parts readily available?

:whatdoyouthink:

Happy New Year!!

Thanks!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry, no picture or link to give you an opinion. You won't be able to post such until you have 10 posts.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I beleive the Polar Bears were made by AMF, probably in the early 70's. Parts availability is poor.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Found a picture of one, looks like a cross between a Dynamark and the old Craftsman 536-90515.
Parts definitely will be an issue. Only thing I can mention is you might be able to find a close friction wheel for it but it won't be easy. You'll have to find something for say a Toro, machine the center opening and redrill the mounting bolt holes.

Honestly I'd pass on it for the price. For that kind of $$ you definitely can find newer units that will likely have better parts availability.

Good luck


----------

